# molested motobecane messenger



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

got bored this morning. took a couple pics


----------



## airs0ft3r (Feb 28, 2008)

nice wheels. What are those?


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Very nice. What bars are those?

How is the paint holding up?


----------



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

thanks guys.

airs0ft3r - the back is stock, just blacked out. the front i borrowed from one of my road bikes - beyond fabrications blink 50 - https://beyondfab.com/cms/index.php?page=50mm-blink-carbon

planet-x of england sells the same wheel under their name.

dirt boy - they're just flipped and chopped drops from a 70's raleigh supercourse, the stem as well. liked the aesthetic of these much better then the awkwardly long persuit bars/bullhorns. 

paint? not the best, but for what this thing cost i don't really care. it's got a couple chips in it, and the paint on the drop out is worked, but i'd jump at an excuse to re-spray this frame. maybe work in a old school motobecane logo. 

couple more pics of the bars


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I've always loved the look of your bike...very classy looking,..very well done


----------



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

thanks dave =) well aware of that...hence no carbon fork.


----------



## Vitus_979 (Jul 13, 2008)

What size is that?


----------



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

Vitus_979 said:


> What size is that?


52 cm


----------



## Vitus_979 (Jul 13, 2008)

that bike made me order a messenger. look what you did:mad5:


----------



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

Vitus_979 said:


> that bike made me order a messenger. look what you did:mad5:


hah. best compliment evAr. 

for what it costs, it's a whole lot of fun. post pics when done!


----------



## Vitus_979 (Jul 13, 2008)

is that the stock chainring?


----------



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

Vitus_979 said:


> is that the stock chainring?


yep, stock chainring, crankset.


----------



## jjton (Oct 2, 2008)

*Can parts transfered from Windsor Knight to Motobecane le Champion?*

I was searching at 3 bikes Mercier Corvus AL, Windsor Knight and Motobecane sprint, which all under 1k, then I finally went for Windsor Knight. The bike ok, and but it just little too heavy around 22 lb with paddle. I am kind of disappointed at it. My wife threw away the original package box, so I don’t think I am able to return it even though it still within 30 days of purchase. 
Does anyone know what the frame weight of Widsor Knight is? I am thinking about replacing it with a lighter frame, and considering Motobecane Le Champion. Can anyone have the knowledge/experience that I can transfer all the parts over? Will the bottom bracket fit? Any parts might not fit? Thanks.


----------

